# Dendrostreptus macracanthus (Giant Glossy Black Pinkleg Millipede)



## MrCrackerpants



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cavedweller

OH MY GOD I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU I HOPE YOU CAN FEEL IT THROUGH YOUR MONITOR

Do you provide a climb for them at all? Mine doesn't seem to like using the branch that much, but he does crawl upside down on the screen lid sometimes. I take it you've had no luck with breeding yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> OH MY GOD I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU I HOPE YOU CAN FEEL IT THROUGH YOUR MONITOR
> 
> Do you provide a climb for them at all? Mine doesn't seem to like using the branch that much, but he does crawl upside down on the screen lid sometimes. I take it you've had no luck with breeding yet?


In truth, I posted this just for you. :biggrin: I do not have any climbs. I don't know if you remember my thread about only having 2 of 5 left...well this is what I saw today.  I was so bummed because I believed I just had 2 males left but as you can see one of my females was buried for 6 months or more. I did not catch it in the picture, but when I opened the lid the male and female were mating. They immediately separated. I know babies are highly unlikely but here's hoping... :biggrin: 

FYI: The female is 7 inches and the males are 6.


----------



## 3skulls

Wow those are awesome!!!

Good luck on her dropping some eggs for you.


----------



## Cavedweller

Man that's awesome! Good luck! I always worry about disrupting my pedes when they're mating, but they'll probably get right back to it. This species only breeds once a year, from what i've read, so it's good to know what month they mate.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

3skulls said:


> Wow those are awesome!!!
> 
> Good luck on her dropping some eggs for you.


Thank you! :biggrin:

---------- Post added 04-25-2013 at 09:48 PM ----------




Cavedweller said:


> Man that's awesome! Good luck! I always worry about disrupting my pedes when they're mating, but they'll probably get right back to it. This species only breeds once a year, from what i've read, so it's good to know what month they mate.


Yes, I would imagine they just started breeding again. Were did you read that they only breed once a year? Are you sure that it is not that the females only lay eggs once a year? :biggrin:


----------



## Cavedweller

Oops, thats what I meant. I read that the female lays eggs once a year in Orin's Millipedes in Captivity. I suppose it would make sense that they could mate year round and store sperm until they lay eggs.

You think your female vanished that long to molt? I have no idea how long adults take to molt. My male ivory vanished for about 2 months and I thought he'd died. He finally showed up two days ago, freshly molted.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Oops, thats what I meant. I read that the female lays eggs once a year in Orin's Millipedes in Captivity. I suppose it would make sense that they could mate year round and store sperm until they lay eggs.
> 
> You think your female vanished that long to molt? I have no idea how long adults take to molt. My male ivory vanished for about 2 months and I thought he'd died. He finally showed up two days ago, freshly molted.


I would not think she would be underground that long to molt. I wonder if she was on top but I just did not look when she was crawling on the top of the substrate. I bought 5 and have only found one dead. Maybe I still have four but I doubt it.


----------



## Cavedweller

Yeah that's the hard part with pet holes. If my preferred bedtime wasn't 6 AM I probably wouldn't see my pinkleg much either. He generally doesn't come out till about 1 AM. Dead pedes tend to smell, so I would assume if you've got a dead one underground you'd smell it. Fingers crossed hopin you still have 4!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Dead pedes tend to smell, so I would assume if you've got a dead one underground you'd smell it.


You would think...but I had a MASSIVE female A. gigas go missing a few months ago. I eventually dug up the substrate ever so gently (no eggs) and found her dead. By this point she was hollow but there was never any smell of a dead animal. This has happened with many of my breeding millipede groups. I think the reason there is no odor is because of the massive amount of giant spring tails I have in my millipede enclosures.


----------



## Cavedweller

Aw man that sucks. I guess that makes sense. I tend to get paranoid when one of my pedes goes missing for more than two weeks. So far my only unexpected death was curled up on the surface, though.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Aw man that sucks. I guess that makes sense. I tend to get paranoid when one of my pedes goes missing for more than two weeks. So far my only unexpected death was curled up on the surface, though.


What milli died?


----------



## Cavedweller

A male C. spinigerus (his name was Dirt Eater). He just curled up in the back of the tank and stopped moving. I waited a few days to see if he was just resting, his corpse broke apart when I took him out. Best I can guess is it was delayed shipping stress? (He died like a month or two after I got him)


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> A male C. spinigerus (his name was Dirt Eater). He just curled up in the back of the tank and stopped moving. I waited a few days to see if he was just resting, his corpse broke apart when I took him out. Best I can guess is it was delayed shipping stress? (He died like a month or two after I got him)


Ahhh bummer. Sorry Dirt Eater died...but did I see you have babies of this species? :biggrin:


----------



## Cavedweller

Yep, Dirt Eater's legacy will live on! I counted 40-something with the first batch, but that was just the plings against the glass. A few weeks later after the first wave had molted I started seeing a bunch more first instars. I've got no idea how many there are now. The oldest have molted again and are about 1 cm long and 2-3 mm wide.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Yep, Dirt Eater's legacy will live on! I counted 40-something with the first batch, but that was just the plings against the glass. A few weeks later after the first wave had molted I started seeing a bunch more first instars. I've got no idea how many there are now. The oldest have molted again and are about 1 cm long and 2-3 mm wide.


Great! Good luck with the babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

OK. So here is my first major observation concerning the Dendrostreptus macracanthus (Giant Glossy Black Pinkleg Millipede) babies. 

My babies will eat tunnels through carrots. Most of my other millipede species are not interested in them.

I checked in Orin's book and I could find no mention of this.


----------



## 3skulls

I haven't tried carrots yet. 

Go babies go!!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

3skulls said:


> I haven't tried carrots yet.
> 
> Go babies go!!


lol thanks. Yes, the carrots normally go untouched so this is a new one for me.


----------



## Cavedweller

Interesting. How long do you leave the carrots in the tank? I might have to try carrots with my Ivory babies.

How many plings do you have now?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Interesting. How long do you leave the carrots in the tank? I might have to try carrots with my Ivory babies.
> 
> How many plings do you have now?


I just put them in there until they are gone. It did not work with my ivories. I am not sure how many pink legs I have. When I move most leaves there is one under it, so it seems like a good number. I'm excited about this species. : )


----------



## Cavedweller

I just gave the baby Ivories some melon and they're going to town. 

I'm excited too, you have no idea! I don't even know why exactly it's my favorite species.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> I just gave the baby Ivories some melon and they're going to town.
> 
> I'm excited too, you have no idea! I don't even know why exactly it's my favorite species.


They love the melon! : )


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Update: So I bought 5 babies Dendrostreptus macracanthus from Peter at bugsincyberspace a couple years ago. I thought I only had 2 that made it to adulthood. Then I found 3 adults. And then I found babies. So today I found 4 adults! I have not seen 4 adults on the surface for over 2 years and they were much smaller then. I also finally got a picture of a baby.


----------



## Msh

That's awesome! Good thing new substrate/food material is added right on top of what's already there. It'd be a shame to accidently throw one out with the old substrate thinking you only had 2 or 3 adults left in there.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Msh said:


> That's awesome! Good thing new substrate/food material is added right on top of what's already there. It'd be a shame to accidently throw one out with the old substrate thinking you only had 2 or 3 adults left in there.


Yes, good point. I have never removed any substrate. I am always just adding new dead leaves and rotting wood.


----------



## Cavedweller

That's great! Despite being an allegedly arboreal species, my pinkleg spends way more time underground than any of my other pedes. I go weeks without seeing him sometimes. 

I'm so glad you posted a baby photo. How big are they now?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> That's great! Despite being an allegedly arboreal species, my pinkleg spends way more time underground than any of my other pedes. I go weeks without seeing him sometimes.
> 
> I'm so glad you posted a baby photo. How big are they now?


Yes, I have noticed that too. Very interesting... The babies are about 1.5 inches. How is your pink leg doing?


----------



## Cavedweller

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, I have noticed that too. Very interesting... The babies are about 1.5 inches. How is your pink leg doing?


I wonder if there's some way to encourage them to stay out/climb more often. The first month or so I had mine he was out lots and would climb the lid of the tank a lot. He's currently eating a piece of plum alongside the ton of baby ivories in that tank. I've noticed he comes out a lot more frequently if I leave him a treat. Only comes out at night, though.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> I wonder if there's some way to encourage them to stay out/climb more often. The first month or so I had mine he was out lots and would climb the lid of the tank a lot. He's currently eating a piece of plum alongside the ton of baby ivories in that tank. I've noticed he comes out a lot more frequently if I leave him a treat. Only comes out at night, though.


Thanks. Baby ivories! Such a beautiful species.


----------



## Cavedweller

I'm really impatient to see my ivory plings get some stripes. I have no idea at what age they will, though. 

You'll have to keep tabs on the changes your pinkleg plings go through as they mature. With lots of photographic documentation, please!


----------



## shebeen

Cavedweller said:


> I'm really impatient to see my ivory plings get some stripes. I have no idea at what age they will, though


My Ivories started developing dark bands at around 7 months and the distinctive black/white banding at 10 to 11 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> I'm really impatient to see my ivory plings get some stripes. I have no idea at what age they will, though.
> 
> You'll have to keep tabs on the changes your pinkleg plings go through as they mature. With lots of photographic documentation, please!


Any idea how many babies you have?

---------- Post added 07-19-2013 at 06:24 PM ----------

As I said the plings are eating "baby" carrots (i.e., roots) which is odd because none of my other millipede species eat carrots. I placed 6 "baby" carrots in their enclosure 3 days ago. All of the carrots are now half gone. You can see where the pling eats half way or all the way through the carrot making a tunnel. This is good info for anyone trying with plings of this species. Also I placed a small piece of watermelon rind into the enclosure 3 days ago. I lifted it up today and there were 7 plings eating the bottom. I am not sure how many I have but I think a pretty good number. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cavedweller

Thanks Shebeen! My biggest ivory plings are about 5 months old right now. 

I've got no idea how many babies I have. A lot. They're in a really big tank (18"x18"), and I see them freaking everywhere. At least a hundred, I'd say. I keep finding more freshly hatched ones as well. My ornatas seemed to really enjoy shredded carrot too. It's really interesting that there may be species-specific food preferences.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> I've got no idea how many babies I have. A lot. They're in a really big tank (18"x18"), and I see them freaking everywhere. At least a hundred, I'd say. I keep finding more freshly hatched ones as well. My ornatas seemed to really enjoy shredded carrot too. It's really interesting that there may be species-specific food preferences.


Wow! At least a hundred. Awesome. I love that species...so beautiful but I am a sucker for any bug that has sharp white and black contrasts...Acanthoscurria brocklehursti (Brazilian Black and White Tarantula), Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee Tarantula), Poecilotheria miranda (Bengal Spotted Ornamental Tarantula), Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental Tarantula), Therea petiveriana (Domino Roach),Therea olegrandjeani (Question Mark Roach)...some of my favorite bugs. So you ornatas like carrots. Interesting...


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: Today I saw 25 baby Dendrostreptus macracanthus (Giant Glossy Black Pinkleg Millipede) on the surface. :biggrin:

I have a VERY heavy layer of dead leaves and dead wood on the surface. I turned over a few leaves and saw more. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spepper

MrCrackerpants said:


> UPDATE: Today I saw 25 baby Dendrostreptus macracanthus (Giant Glossy Black Pinkleg Millipede) on the surface. :biggrin:
> 
> I have a VERY heavy layer of dead leaves and dead wood on the surface. I turned over a few leaves and saw more. :biggrin:


That's AWESOME!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cavedweller

Oh man that's fantastic! I can't wait to see! How big are they now?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Spepper said:


> That's AWESOME!!!!  Congratulations!!!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 08-27-2013 at 08:17 PM ----------




Cavedweller said:


> Oh man that's fantastic! I can't wait to see! How big are they now?


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I need to get a pic. I would say they are 2 inches long. The are also this really cool pinkish color and VERY shiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

MrCrackerpants said:


> ---------- Post added 08-27-2013 at 08:17 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I need to get a pic. I would say they are 2 inches long. The are also this really cool pinkish color and VERY shiny.


A Baby... :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

Hahaha, looks kinda like an earthworm! It'll be interesting to find out at what age/size they get adult colors. I'm still waiting to see stripes on my C. spinigerus. 

Do you only give your pedes organic melons, or just wash em really well? I've got a melon past its prime in my fridge right now...


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Do you only give your pedes organic melons, or just wash em really well? I've got a melon past its prime in my fridge right now...


I just wash them. I have not had a problem yet. I will try and get some pics with more than one. It is much cooler with more on the surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

More baby pics... :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shebeen

I hope those are springtails and not mites.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

shebeen said:


> I hope those are springtails and not mites.


Yes, giant springtails. :biggrin:


----------



## sr20det510

Awesome pics : )
Do you have a full tank/container picture?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

sr20det510 said:


> Awesome pics : )
> Do you have a full tank/container picture?


No, I do not. It is a black plastic tub with minimal ventilation. I would say it has the volume of a 5 gallon tank. I keep them at 75-78 F with very high humidity. Do you have other questions about my set up? It is based on Orin's recommendations in his newest millipede book.


----------



## Cavedweller

Thank you so much for posting photos! So cute! 

Do you ever find the adults walk over the babies? I've seen my C. spinigerus do that a few times, then I have to scold my pedes and tell them to stop being bad parents. I'm not as concerned with smaller pedes, but with ones as big as D. macracanthus that could be concerning.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Thank you so much for posting photos! So cute!
> 
> Do you ever find the adults walk over the babies? I've seen my C. spinigerus do that a few times, then I have to scold my pedes and tell them to stop being bad parents. I'm not as concerned with smaller pedes, but with ones as big as D. macracanthus that could be concerning.


I have not seen this but as soon as light enters the enclosure the millipedes head for the nearest hole and go underground. I have never seen them walk over one another when heading underground. : )


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Update: The juveniles are getting bigger. I am not sure how many I have. They are now between 2-4 inches. I love this species as I have noticed a few things that are unique compared to the other millipedes I am keeping. These characteristics may or may not be associated with this being the only arboreal millipede I am keeping. Here are a few of the things I have observed. As Orin stated in his book the babies did not experience the die off that other captive millipede species experience. This is one of the BEST parts about keeping this species. I am often SO BUMMED when my captive bred babies die. I work for years to get babies and then they just die. They also LOVE to consume carrot. I place a whole pealed non-organic carrot in their enclosure and they readily eat it. I have noticed that my other millipede species do not really like carrot. I am also now placing a small food dish with dry dog food kibble in their enclosure. They immediately eat this. I can put 10-15 piece of this food in their enclosure and it is gone in 2 days. My other millipede species will eat this food but not at the volume the Dendrostreptus macracanthus juveniles do. I am not sure if this is because they really eat a lot of this food or if it indicates a large number of juveniles in the substrate. Whatever the case, these characteristics have made this species my current favorite millipede to keep in captivity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

Glad to hear they're doing so well! I'll have to try giving carrot to mine.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Glad to hear they're doing so well! I'll have to try giving carrot to mine.


You still have yours! Cool. How big is he or she?


----------



## Cavedweller

MrCrackerpants said:


> You still have yours! Cool. How big is he or she?


He's 6 inches exactly, I think he molted once since I got him almost exactly a year ago. 

Do your babies have their adult colors yet? I'm getting so impatient waiting for my C. spinigerus babies to get their black stripes hahaha.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> He's 6 inches exactly, I think he molted once since I got him almost exactly a year ago.
> 
> Do your babies have their adult colors yet? I'm getting so impatient waiting for my C. spinigerus babies to get their black stripes hahaha.


OK. A 6 inch male. Cool. I was looking at my adults today and thinking about how they are so beautiful. Those long arboreal legs also give them crazy leg strength. It is hard to peal them off of things. 

No, the juveniles still look just like the earlier pictures in this thread...still looking like earthworms! : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Update :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller

Gorgeous! I'm noticing that adult on the left's got more visible brown bands between segments, is that just the photograph or something that varies between individuals? 

You gotta let me know if/when you plan on selling some of those plings


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Gorgeous! I'm noticing that adult on the left's got more visible brown bands between segments, is that just the photograph or something that varies between individuals?
> 
> You gotta let me know if/when you plan on selling some of those plings


It does not look that way in person. I think it was the flash. Both adults look like black patent leather...like the adult on the right :biggrin:

I will keep you posted if/when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Update: Split the juveniles up into multiple enclosures.


----------



## Cavedweller

Sweet! Got photos? How big are they now? How many do you have? Mine is still up to his usual business.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Sweet! Got photos? How big are they now? How many do you have? Mine is still up to his usual business.


No photos. I need to take a new one. Sorry about that but they still do not have their adult colors. They are still dark burgundy. 

They are a little over 4 inches. How many do I have??? I have no idea. Seems like a lot. I set up three very large enclosures (24 L x 18.38 W x 15.75 H) that are heavily filled with coir, dried moss,  2 types of dead leaves, aspen shavings and very large, medium and small decaying aspen branches. I only put 15 in each enclosure to make sure they would not start dying by being transfers to the new enclosures. We shall see. 
Glad to hear your guy is doing fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller

Whoa, that's incredible how long they take to get their adult colors. I bet that burgundy is pretty though.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Whoa, that's incredible how long they take to get their adult colors. I bet that burgundy is pretty though.


Yes, their juvenile colors are cool looking. This species takes a long time to mature. It has been a challenge but I have really enjoyed it. On the other hand, my flame legs life cycles are so short.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aquarimax

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, their juvenile colors are cool looking. This species takes a long time to mature. It has been a challenge but I have really enjoyed it. On the other hand, my flame legs life cycles are so short.


Beautiful pedes! How large does this species get?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Aquarimax said:


> Beautiful pedes! How large does this species get?


My mature males get about 7 inches and my mature females get about 8 inches. It is rare but sometimes a mature female can be almost 9 inches.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> It has been a challenge


Really? In what way? We millipede keepers pretty much leave the millipedes alone and they make babies in many cases


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: Checked all of the enclosures today and all of the juveniles are doing fine. I thought I would have some die when I transferred them to new enclosures but this is not the case. This is a hardy species.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDCPs

I transfer flamelegs all the time manually...and they don't die very easily. I think its only large millipedes that have trouble in this regard. Even molting young flamelegs do just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aquarimax

Beautiful millipedes. It's lovely to see how they are thriving for you!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Aquarimax said:


> Beautiful millipedes. It's lovely to see how they are thriving for you!


Thanks! I have never found a dead baby or juvenile. My adult males have died (after a full millipede life) but that is it.


----------



## SDCPs

Very nice!

"Some are getting away!" (points to branch in left upper corner of first pic). "Quick, grab them!!"


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> Very nice!
> 
> "Some are getting away!" (points to branch in left upper corner of first pic). "Quick, grab them!!"


Ya, they try and climb out as soon as I open the lid. Those "arboreal" genes kicking in...lol.


----------



## Mantislover

Will you sell any pink legs?


----------



## lagomorphette

Yes--do tell if you will be selling any of these!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Thanks for asking. I am currently not selling any but may part with a few in the near future. If so, I will let you know in this thread. I am using the vast majority to set up a large scale long term breeding project.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lagomorphette

By "near future," I hope you mean "before it gets too cold..." (AKA in the next couple weeks for those of us suckers in MN) LOL... 

Best of luck with the breeding project!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

lagomorphette said:


> By "near future," I hope you mean "before it gets too cold..." (AKA in the next couple weeks for those of us suckers in MN) LOL...
> 
> Best of luck with the breeding project!


Thanks! Yes.  AKA in a week or two.  Thanks again for asking.


----------



## SDCPs

Long term breeding project would be great. This one seems worthy of spreading around.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> Long term breeding project would be great. This one seems worthy of spreading around.


Thanks, SDCPs.  They are very cool.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: Hello fellow millipede addicts. Peter Clausen at bugsincyberspace.com will soon be selling a small number of my juvenile Dendrostreptus macracanthus (Giant Glossy Black Pinkleg Millipede). You can view these juveniles in the above pictures I posted on 09-09-2014. When mature this is the 2nd longest millipede in the U.S. hobby. Only A. gigas is longer. Females can reach 8+ inches while males are a little shorter. They are arboreal, very active, out in the open often and have a shiny black body (like motor oil) with long pink legs adapted for climbing trees. In an arboreal set up with tree branches they will climb. It is fascinating to watch them do this. These are currently the only Dendrostreptus macracanthus for sale in the U.S. 

 Get them while you can.


----------



## SDCPs

Hmmm. How much longer to adulthood? I'd like this species eventually...but I'd rather get them direct from you at some point.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> Hmmm. How much longer to adulthood? I'd like this species eventually...but I'd rather get them direct from you at some point.


I am not sure how long it will be until they reach adulthood. I do not have any plans to sell them directly.


----------



## lagomorphette

They are sold out already!!!!  :: I'm too late. 

I had this tiny, silly hope that maybe they'd be offered here (to those of us on this thread) before distributing them to world at large. I'm sure it's much easier for you to sell them to someone else to market... *sigh*


----------



## MrCrackerpants

lagomorphette said:


> They are sold out already!!!!  :: I'm too late.
> 
> I had this tiny, silly hope that maybe they'd be offered here (to those of us on this thread) before distributing them to world at large. I'm sure it's much easier for you to sell them to someone else to market... *sigh*


Yes, sorry about that. They went very fast and I was not able to offer many. The vast majority of the second generation have been moved to multiple large enclosures. I will now spend the next few years trying to get a much larger third generation.


----------



## mukmewx

how much were they going for, if you don't mind me asking? I missed out too, I was too focused on my new pedes. I can be patient, just would like to how how much to save.


----------



## lagomorphette

Yes, I can be patient, too.  I wonder if you'll ever consider selling them directly. I'd rather be lining your pockets with bills than see someone else profit off your time, energy, and admirable care of these little guys. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MrCrackerpants

lagomorphette said:


> Yes, I can be patient, too.  I wonder if you'll ever consider selling them directly. I'd rather be lining your pockets with bills than see someone else profit off your time, energy, and admirable care of these little guys. Just my 2 cents


Thanks, lagomorphette. It is a good idea but selling them on my own requires a huge time commitment that I do not have with my current schedule. bugsincyberspace.com is a very reputable store. Peter Clausen is an expert on millipede care and is also an expert "bug" packer. People that buy my millipedes from him are in great hands. Thanks, again for the suggestion. Maybe someday if I have the time, I can sell them direct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lagomorphette

Best of luck with generation #3!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

lagomorphette said:


> Best of luck with generation #3!!


Thanks! I will do my best.


----------



## buddah4207

Mr.Crackerpants I must thank you then, as I picked up the last one from Peter just a few days ago. I'm loving the pede so far. I'm just sad there was only one left.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

buddah4207 said:


> Mr.Crackerpants I must thank you then, as I picked up the last one from Peter just a few days ago. I'm loving the pede so far. I'm just sad there was only one left.


That is awesome! Sorry you go the last one. They are great millipedes. When they molt out as adults and they display their adult colors you will be very surprised how beautiful they are. The contrast of their long pink legs and SUPER shiny black bodies is amazing.


----------



## buddah4207

I can't wait to see their adult colors. I was surprised to read in this thread that they are arboreal, I'm looking forward to watching it do some climbing once I find a suitable branch


----------



## MrCrackerpants

buddah4207 said:


> I can't wait to see their adult colors. I was surprised to read in this thread that they are arboreal, I'm looking forward to watching it do some climbing once I find a suitable branch


Yes, that is really cool. When your juvenile reaches adulthood and it gets it long pink arboreal legs you may try and peel it off of your hand and realize just how powerful the leg strength of this species is. I often just give up when trying to get it off of my hand (because I am worried I will damage the millipede) and just let it eventually walk off of my hand.


----------



## Cavedweller

My new plings all vanished underground a few days ago. Here's hoping for a group molt!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> My new plings all vanished underground a few days ago. Here's hoping for a group molt!


They do that.  Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I have divided the remaining juveniles into 5 large to extra large enclosures. They will be my breeding stock for the 3rd generation. In the future I may divide them into addition enclosures since some enclosures currently have 10, while some have 20 and one has 30 juveniles. The number of juveniles still remaining in the original enclosure is currently unknown. I thought I had about 15 in it but recently saw as many as 35.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

When you say 3rd generation is this what you mean?
1st generation = ~2011 purchased C.B. immatures (actual parents and grandparent's pictured in MIC).
2nd generation = current large immatures 2014
3rd generation = their future offspring 2016?


----------



## Cavedweller

How big are the extra large enclosures?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Elytra and Antenna said:


> When you say 3rd generation is this what you mean?
> 1st generation = ~2011 purchased C.B. immatures (actual parents and grandparent's pictured in MIC).
> 2nd generation = current large immatures 2014
> 3rd generation = their future offspring 2016?


Yes...    3rd generation for me. 

---------- Post added 11-26-2014 at 12:24 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Cavedweller said:


> How big are the extra large enclosures?


Roughneck 18-Gal. Storage Tote

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-18-Gal-Roughneck-Tote-FG2215H2MICBL/100644802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

Thanks! I forgot to ask, how deep is the substrate? 

Where do you keep such big tubs? Do you have a bug room?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Thanks! I forgot to ask, how deep is the substrate?


The substrate is 6-8 inches but as time goes by it gets deeper as the wood and leaves are decomposed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, that is really cool. When your juvenile reaches adulthood and it gets it long pink arboreal legs you may try and peel it off of your hand and realize just how powerful the leg strength of this species is. I often just give up when trying to get it off of my hand (because I am worried I will damage the millipede) and just let it eventually walk off of my hand.


That's the main reason I'm not particularly fond of arboreal millipedes. They're difficult to deal with because their grip is so strong. However, I'm sure these make up for it in other areas.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> That's the main reason I'm not particularly fond of arboreal millipedes. They're difficult to deal with because their grip is so strong. However, I'm sure these make up for it in other areas.


Ya, they make up for it with their other cool attributes and the I have come to enjoy a little tug-o-war when trying to get them off. I always win and the millis never get hurt.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> Ya, they make up for it with their other cool attributes and the I have come to enjoy a little tug-o-war when trying to get them off. I always win and the millis never get hurt.


They also stick to things besides hands of course....let them get on cloth and...oh boy...you might be waiting for a while before they come off, haha.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> They also stick to things besides hands of course....let them get on cloth and...oh boy...you might be waiting for a while before they come off, haha.


Ya, that's true.


----------



## Argos

- Argos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## truecreature

It looks like it wants a hug


----------



## SDCPs

Rruuunnnnn!!!!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Argos said:


> - Argos


Awesome picture. Is this one of my juveniles you bought?


----------



## Argos

She's waving at her daddy.

- Argos


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Argos said:


> She's waving at her daddy.
> 
> - Argos


lol... Awesome!  Thanks for letting me know.  I hope she does well for you. I was peeling her Mother off of my finger yesterday and noticed that she molted again and is over 8 inches and maybe 9 inches. I continue to not see any deaths with this species even when moving them to completely new enclosures. I would rate their hardness as a 10 but others have not. I would assume much of this (and the great reproduction I have gotten out of this species) is the way I am keeping them and the food I am feeding them. I also thought that my original enclosure (which I split into multiple enclosures) had 15 juveniles left and then yesterday I say 40 on the surface. Thanks again for the great picture.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: All of the colonies went down to 64 F in a power outage for about 48 hours.  I will monitor the colonies to see if there are any deaths.


----------



## wastedwoodsman

MrCrackerpants said:


> UPDATE: All of the colonies went down to 64 F in a power outage for about 48 hours.  I will monitor the colonies to see if there are any deaths.


Hopefully there isn't any deaths! They should be fine as my agbs get pretty chilly during the winter sometimes and doesn't even seem to bother them.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

wastedwoodsman said:


> Hopefully there isn't any deaths! They should be fine as my agbs get pretty chilly during the winter sometimes and doesn't even seem to bother them.


OK. What temps do they get down to and for how long? How high do you let the temps get and for how long? I always try and keep my millis between 73-78 F but sometimes I fail and I am wondering how these temp shifts effect their survival. Thanks!


----------



## wastedwoodsman

MrCrackerpants said:


> OK. What temps do they get down to and for how long? How high do you let the temps get and for how long? I always try and keep my millis between 73-78 F but sometimes I fail and I am wondering how these temp shifts effect their survival. Thanks!


Mines got as low as 50 degrees for upwards of 3 days and my babies were fine and they have been up to 80 degrees for 2 weeks and unaffected but i generally keep my agbs about 75 and they love it! No deaths reportedyet. Just my experience with my AGB's so far.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

wastedwoodsman said:


> Mines got as low as 50 degrees for upwards of 3 days and my babies were fine and they have been up to 80 degrees for 2 weeks and unaffected but i generally keep my agbs about 75 and they love it! No deaths reportedyet. Just my experience with my AGB's so far.


Wow! Thanks for the info. I REALLY appreciate it.  I am feeling better and hoping that I did not have any die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wastedwoodsman

MrCrackerpants said:


> Wow! Thanks for the info. I REALLY appreciate it.  I am feeling better and hoping that I did not have any die.


No problem! just keep us up to date on your babies. Though i hope your reports how that no deaths will be seen! Good luck and i hope to hear they are all safe!


----------



## Cavedweller

D: Good luck man! I'd imagine the enclosures would retain warmth well enough that 64 degrees is ok.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> D: Good luck man! I'd imagine the enclosures would retain warmth well enough that 64 degrees is ok.


Thanks! Do you have any experience with your pink legs above 80 F. I have had them up to 84 F for about 24 hours recently (not by my choice) and I am hoping this is not too hot. I have not noticed any die off so I think this temp is OK for short time periods. Not sure about long term periods above 80...Thanks in advance...


----------



## Cavedweller

I try not to let my place get warmer than 80F. I think there were a few days at 82 when the AC was dying. I assume pedes go underground if it gets too hot, which should provide some insulation as well as prevent desiccation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> I try not to let my place get warmer than 80F. I think there were a few days at 82 when the AC was dying. I assume pedes go underground if it gets too hot, which should provide some insulation as well as prevent desiccation.


Thanks! Yes, going underground will prevent desiccation. Just wondering if 84 F is just too hot even if they are hydrated...Orin's book has a little info about a few species but I do not believe any info is offering for this species. I have noticed this species is active at 64 F and 84 F so that is nice and I am assuming is indicative of their hardness. I would define this species as very hardy as I have not lost one baby or juvenile yet. I have flame legs and Thailand Rainbows die all the time. I am moving away from owning millipede species I can't breed.  Have not "smelled" any dead yet. I know they can die and you cannot always smell them but I usually can.


----------



## Aquarimax

My flamelegs got down into the 50s/high 40/ during a power outage last week. All survived.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Aquarimax said:


> My flamelegs got down into the 50s/high 40/ during a power outage last week. All survived.


Wow! That's crazy low...good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Aquarimax said:


> My flamelegs got down into the 50s/high 40/ during a power outage last week. All survived.


Did you take a thermometer to the dirt? That species dies near freezing but a short stint of 50 should be no problem. Of course with any species temperature sensitivity is only anecdotal from personal experiences since nobody is likely to take a large sample of specimens to test what temperatures kill them.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: No deaths from the colony going down to 64 F and up to 84 F. The normal room temperature is 75 F.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrawlinChaos

That's definitely good to hear, as I have had the temperature dip down to 60 F inside during the wintertime here when the stupid landlord didn't turn the heat on fast enough. I strongly suspect that most millipedes that aren't from the deep tropics can survive brief periods of low temperatures. You have to figure that even in the sub tropics, you occasionally get cold snaps that drop things down into the low 40s. As long as it doesn't get all the way down to freezing and the cold period is brief, I think we would all be surprised what our 'pedes can live through.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

CrawlinChaos said:


> That's definitely good to hear, as I have had the temperature dip down to 60 F inside during the wintertime here when the stupid landlord didn't turn the heat on fast enough. I strongly suspect that most millipedes that aren't from the deep tropics can survive brief periods of low temperatures. You have to figure that even in the sub tropics, you occasionally get cold snaps that drop things down into the low 40s. As long as it doesn't get all the way down to freezing and the cold period is brief, I think we would all be surprised what our 'pedes can live through.


Ya, that was my thought. I have not read a lot of info on how low of temps they can take and for how long. I also am fairly unclear on how warm they can get before dying. My temp drops (64 F) and temp increase (84 F) were not my fault. Like you I am at the mercy of idiots...I guess the good thing that came out of this VERY stressful event (only for me...not the pedes) was now we have any idea that some species can handle a wider temp range than what we thought. I know there are a few that have pretty narrow ranges but I am not trying to get those species to reproduce. I am now focusing on hardy non- U.S. species that reproduce well in captivity.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: 

Some of the juveniles in their feeding dish...




I put them in a bigger container to photograph them...






There were 60 in the food dish...lol... 

Thanks for looking...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CrawlinChaos

Wow. Look at that party! If there are 60 in the dish, any idea how many you have in total?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

CrawlinChaos said:


> Wow. Look at that party! If there are 60 in the dish, any idea how many you have in total?


60 in this enclose for sure but I bet 90. I sold 30 to Peter at bugs in cyber space and then two other enclosures of 30 each...equals 180 in total.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> 60 in this enclose for sure but I bet 90. I sold 30 to Peter at bugs in cyber space and then two other enclosures of 30 each...equals 180 in total.


Just a warning: in my view you will not have a market for many thousands of millipedes if that's what you're planning.

But you should be applauded for rescuing this species from extinction in the US. Cheers!


----------



## CrawlinChaos

I don't know about that. I would buy thousands of millipedes if I had unlimited space and money, lol. But, SDCP is right. It is possible you will end up with more than you could conceivably sell at some point. Lucky for us, millipedes are so ridiculously easy to care for and take up so little space compared to many other things. If you ever need to get rid of few hundred though, I'm sure there will be some folks on here who would be happy to take them off your hands. 

And, yes, you deserve much praise for maintaining these guys here in the US. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Thanks guys. They are really cool millipedes. I'm not worried. If I get too many I'll just keep sending them out.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks guys. They are really cool millipedes. I'm not worried. If I get too many I'll just keep sending them out.


You are going to find that you flood your market. The market for millipedes is very small, at least from what I've found...unless you want to try to sell to all the pet shops in the US, but then what you're selling seems to be not fully legal. Very gray.

My point is that you will satisfy demand and then you won't be able to move your millipedes as easily. So just keep sending them out...isn't a viable option if you breed thousands of them at a time.


----------



## Cavedweller

SDCPs said:


> You are going to find that you flood your market. The market for millipedes is very small, at least from what I've found...unless you want to try to sell to all the pet shops in the US, but then what you're selling seems to be not fully legal. Very gray.


Wait what? I thought foreign millipedes were totally legal to keep in the US, just not to import?


----------



## CrawlinChaos

As far as I know, the only millipede that is outright banned in the US to import is the African Giant Black, but in reality that's because the symbiotic mites that live on the millipede pose a potential pest threat to cotton crops. I'm sure that there would be some legal and bureaucratic hoops to jump through if you were to take steps to bring a nonnative species into the US, however I think that applies to any sort of exotic animal you try to import from another country. That's just my guess though, based on what I know about importation laws, which admittedly isn't much. If you really want to know about the status of importing and keeping millipedes in the US, I would ask an entomologist. Entomologists often bring back specimens from field research, so they should know about legal issues like that. 

To SDCP, I'm a little unclear as to why you are raining on MrCrackerpants' parade. The fact that he has established a large and thriving colony of such an exotic millipede species is something to be happy about. So what if he can't sell them fast enough to keep his population in check? I'm sure that he has an idea of what the maximum number he could realistic support is and if he ended up with too many, there are other options. Zoos, pet shops, or entomological departments at universities might want some, though he'd probably have to give them away for free. If he just needed to flat out get rid of them, he could sell them here on the boards for cheap or for the shipping cost only. People love cheap and free stuff, lol. And, as dark as this might sound, realistically he could purge his population quite easily. Just take that cup of juveniles and stick it in the freezer for a day. Or get out a can of bug spray. Personally, I would exhaust all other options before I considered something like that, but it is an option.


----------



## SDCPs

I don't want to go further into the legality issue. I am not fully informed but I have talked with people who have looked into this extensively and the advice is to be quiet. The Gov't is overextended and we are not a threat if we keep things small. Notice that you hardly see exotic millipedes for sale even though some species are easy to breed.

As to raining on the parade:
1) I have experience selling mainly 1 type of millipede and my feeling is that the market is easily satiated. Maybe the pinklegs will be in much higher demand. But in any case keeping over 100 millipedes to breed...I get hundreds of babies with 5 and if I tried to breed hundreds I would never be able to sell them all. I do not understand Mr. Crackerpants' strategy.
2) Notice that Crackerpants constantly bumps his two threads. Nobody else does this on this forum. It's nice to get updates but the behavior is still strange.


----------



## CrawlinChaos

While I'm not questioning that you've talked to people who have done their research on this, it does strike me as odd that millipedes could possibly be subject to more regulation than scorpions, centipedes, tarantulas or roaches, which are regularly sold by many people online and at reptile shows around the country.

Again, while you are right that he probably can't sell his enough of his millipedes to control his population, as I pointed out, he could easily purge them if he had too many. Its not a pleasant thought, but I'm sure people do it all the time with roach colonies and things like that.

Why is it a problem if he constantly update his own threads? He seems to get quite a bit of interest about the condition of his colonies. Its not like the Myriapod forum is flooded with new threads and posts anyway, lol. 

Oh, and just so you know SDCP, the Flamelegs I bought from you are doing quite well. No babies or anything, but they seem quite content.


----------



## lagomorphette

I would buy some of Crackerpants' stock, for sure. I mean, I'd buy them *right now*. I want a few. (Please sell them, Crackerpants!!) 

My male T. macrypygus from SDCP was a fantastic little dude. I had him a little over a year before he passed. I definitely want to pick up a few more of those, too.


----------



## CrawlinChaos

That's the spirit, lagomorphette. We really need to spread more millipede love around!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrawlinChaos

So, I purchased couple of Pink Legs about...4 or 5 months ago. Since I acquired them, they have proven to be probably the most elusive of all my millipedes. I rarely see them and the only indication that they exist at all is when food disappears. Is that normal behavior for them? I think I remember Mr.CP saying that Pink Legs are reclusive until they reach their adult size, but I my brain could just be making that up, lol.


----------



## darkfyre

@crawlinschaos
You're correct.  My juvenile pink leg was rarely seen as well.  In adulthood they have lots of climbing antics, so it's worth it once they mature.  The best pedes for all day viewing are flame legs IMO, but they aren't as big as the pinklegs.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

CrawlinChaos said:


> So, I purchased couple of Pink Legs about...4 or 5 months ago. Since I acquired them, they have proven to be probably the most elusive of all my millipedes. I rarely see them and the only indication that they exist at all is when food disappears. Is that normal behavior for them? I think I remember Mr.CP saying that Pink Legs are reclusive until they reach their adult size, but I my brain could just be making that up, lol.


I have noticed that when I open enclosures with juveniles not many are on the surface. If I mist or provide food, shut the lid (it is a very dark enclosure) and then open it later they are on the surface. Some head underground when I open the enclosure. Some stay above ground. The adults tend to be on the surface much more if the surface is moist.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I now have some of the second generation of captive bred Dendrostreptus macracanthus that are only one molt away from being adults. It has been about 2.5 years since they were born. I have noticed enclosures with large numbers of millipedes grow at slower rates than enclosures with 10 or less individuals.  All of the first generation adults have died except for one 8 inch female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Uromasto

I just read through this thread and it was amazing to see your millipedes develop. You have done a great job at keeping the species alive.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie

Is this species still in the US hobby, @MrCrackerpants?


----------



## mickiem

Yes, they are!  Very few, very expensive.  But they are hanging on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KevinsWither

I really want to get back into millipedes.


----------



## onebigmoth

Reading through this thread was an absolutely joy. I'd love to care for this species one day, if ever the chance arrives.


----------

